# Smokey eye tutorial



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 8, 2005)

What I used:

Eyes:
Black Tied e/s
Beauty Marked e/s
Idol Eyes e/s
White frost e/s
Engraved poverpain eye pencil
Cooled Pink Cream Color Base
Zoomlash black
*Mary Kay eyebrow pencil in blonde

Face:
Select Tint spf15
Studio Fix
Blushbaby Sheertone blush

Lips:
Dervish lip pencil
Underage lipgloss
Clear gloss

Brushes:
190
129
228
213
272
224





Start with a clean makeupless face. (ewww)





Add foundation and blush





With an eyebrow pencil fill in your brows (this was a first time for me so its kinda blah.





Add cream color base all over your lid, add white frost from brow line down into idol eyes and fill the rest of your lid with idold eyes.





Then I lightly added Beauty marked for an ourline of my look.





I added black tied around the same outline ...





I added some shadow to the bottom lash line curled my eyelashes and added mascara.





all done!!






sorry my cameras a piece of shit so the pics didn't come out too great


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 8, 2005)

love it! thanks for the tutorial!! woohoo


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 8, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ethereal (Jun 8, 2005)

hot look!!


----------



## shiann_2003 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks , you look Great


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice colors!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 9, 2005)

thnkas guys :]


----------



## mj (Jun 9, 2005)

very cute look.  you do a good tutorial too!  <3


----------



## brandnew (Jun 9, 2005)

is that a brand new shirt?

great tutoriallll
<3


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandnew* 
_is that a brand new shirt?

great tutoriallll
<3_

 
haha yes yes it is.


----------



## user2 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the tutorial!
I love it that you called the Powerpoint Eye Pencil Powerpain Eye Pencil! It gave me a good laugh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it looks very great on you and I definitely have to try it!


----------



## veilchen (Jun 9, 2005)

You look soo gorgeous! I wish I could pull off smokey eyes myself ...


----------



## J'Adore Dior (Jun 9, 2005)

Thats sooo hot its evil! Must try tommorow nite 





 Must find some boys with this!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 9, 2005)

thats really sexy..i love it! lol


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jun 9, 2005)

very nice smokey eye!! love it!


----------



## Bianca (Jun 9, 2005)

I MUST get Black tied!! Groupie and I are going shopping together in a couple of weeks, I'm really looking forward to it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lola336 (Jun 10, 2005)

I always love your tutorials...you do great e/s combos..and you have great technique!!


----------



## professionaltart (Jun 10, 2005)

i wish idol eyes looked lile that on me!


----------



## haute_couture_yourself (Jun 11, 2005)

i <3 brand new! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& this is AWESOME.
i love your looks.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 11, 2005)

I am going to recreate this! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jun 13, 2005)

hot!


----------



## Onederland (Jul 12, 2005)

i totally just noticed you were flipping is off!! HAHAHAHAHAHA you funny girl.

sneaky sneaky!


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2005)

i seen this on a post on inspiration. [myspace] i love it!


----------



## suebabyhappymeal (Aug 6, 2005)

Your tutorial is so helpful!  Your eyes look great, hopefully mine will look as half decent


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 6, 2005)

I saw your tutorial on myspace.  I love it!!!  Thanks so much cuz it has helped me improve on my smokey eyes.


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tutorial. Your eyes look amazing =)


----------



## xoKVox (Oct 10, 2005)

i love this so much

espcially the colors it makes ur eyes stand out

you look gorgeous!

:]


----------



## xx_beauty (Oct 10, 2005)

that looks HOTT i love it!


----------



## mooracr03 (Oct 11, 2005)

I love your looks.  period.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 11, 2005)

wow thats really pretty girl!! i love this tutorial- thanks so much for it!


----------



## vintage (Oct 23, 2005)

Your tutorials are awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Magpie (Oct 28, 2005)

Great look on you.


----------



## xbabygirl (Nov 11, 2005)

i love it. i love it!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 22, 2005)

I Absolutely Love It Dahlingggggg You Are So Wonderfully Talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## michelle :) (Dec 13, 2005)

i love the look! you make me want to go break out my makeup and play!


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 16, 2005)

thank you soo much!! i <3 the last pic!!


----------



## umademesmyle (Dec 28, 2005)

thats awesome.. i love the silver


----------



## breathless (Jan 6, 2006)

i've been using your techniques. its wonderful!


----------



## SexyKitty (Jan 18, 2006)

your eyes are beautiful!


----------



## cardiacx (Jan 19, 2006)

I love your hair!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 20, 2006)

you always do wonderful tutorials and your eyes always rock!! you always look great!!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## chuppachups (Apr 2, 2006)

I love it 
thanx


----------



## Urbana (Apr 10, 2006)

great! everything looks good on you!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 10, 2006)

you remind me so much if nicole richie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so cute


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (Apr 30, 2006)

i love this. and will definately try it tommorrow.. 

the second pic of you reminds me of one of my favorite actresses Chloe Sevigny..  Gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (May 27, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Miss World (May 28, 2006)

woha! this is awesome ^_^
i totaly loooove the colors you used! and the lip gloss! I'm raiding MAC tomorrow, hehe... thx for the great tut


----------



## AxBella (Aug 15, 2006)

freakin love it! omg i can neva show a makeupless face!!!


----------



## Commander Beck (Aug 15, 2006)

I love this tutorial, the look is gorgeous!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

That's awesome.


----------



## Suzyn (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks GREAT!  Im definately trying this.  Gathering all the makeup right now!  I love the colors you chose, they look great on you!


----------



## Brianne333 (May 7, 2007)

I love this one!  Simple and easy to follow with a beautiful result, thanks!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 21, 2008)

Super nice tutorial! I love it!


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jun 22, 2008)

great simple smokey eye =)


----------

